

U.S. Navy Creates Ship Fuel From Seawater - wf
http://rt.com/usa/navy-fuel-conversion-ship-197/

======
FriedPickles
Very cool.

Would be nice if the article mentioned that this is an extremely inefficient
process that takes an absurd amount of energy from the nuclear power plant as
an input. As is, the article may mislead the general public into thinking this
is a new energy source.

